# Battery Life



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

How is everyone finding their battery to last in general with wi-fi on? Mine doesn't seem to last very long really, definitely not 8 hours.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

I seem to get about 6, when I'm sitting web surfing.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

I seem to get about 6, when I'm sitting web surfing.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I get a good 8 hours if I have wi-fi on.  I'm not sure how long with wi-fi off but when I have it off I can leave it off the charger for 2 days with moderate usage.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm probably getting around 8 hours with wifi on. On Saturday I surfed quite a bit, played games and watched a 2 hour movie with no problem.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

If I use certain apps, like Pandora, my battery life plummets.  

I would guess that without Pandora, I'm getting about 8 hours with wifi.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

One of the biggest battery killers is screen brightness. You might try gradually turning it down when you are in areas that have enough light. 

As a whole most people tend to have screens brighter than they really need to be - heck, my Dad's iPad hurts my eyes he has the brightness cranked so high!   (I run mine all the way down while in my house!)


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm not sure why my battery life seems short. I'd say I'm getting about 5-6 hours at most and I'm not watching movies, just web surfing mainly. I turned screen brightness down to half when I first got it so I'm not sure why. I'm surprised some of you are getting 8 hours with wi-fi on.


----------

